# Small tank aquascaping contest - tank pictures!



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Pictures of the small tank competition at Aquatic Experience in Chicago. These are all 8 gallon Fluval Flora tanks. So many great tanks, and I am completely inspired by them!
This first one was the winner.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! How did yours do? We need a picture of the final aquascaping.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I didn't place. I am pretty sure I was in last place. All the judges comment cards said they couldn't "get past" my white walls. They just didn't see my vision... One of the judges did come over after the judging and was like wtf with those white tiles? I explained it was supposed to be kind of a zen backyard patio/garden, and then she was like ooooh I totally think of it differently now. I will admit my tank was not even in the same league as most of the others, but I felt a little validated when she finally saw where I was coming from. But really I came away with this awesome tank and all these great ideas and a few new "fish nerd" friends. Can't beat that. Life has been SOOO crazy lately that it was nice to get away and immerse myself in fish nerd glory. 

This is the best shot I got of my rescape. It wasn't much of a change, but every time I moved anything, the Fluval substrate coughed out a lungful of black powder. So I gave up after a certain point. The betta is borrowed just for a little pop of life in the tank. I made friends with the betta guy and he loaned me this beautiful boy for the day. I wish I could keep him, but I already have too many fish.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Forgot to ask: Did they allow titles on the contest tanks? I think it looks great and bet a title would have helped judges understand better.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I think your tank looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

a backyard is the first thing I thought of when I saw your tank.. very original..


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

They didn't allow titles, but they said they would do it next year. This was the first year of this particular contest, and they were just working everything out. SO much fun though.

Obviously, I ended up taking home the betta I "just borrowed" for the display tank . . . Luckily, I have a friend who was interested in a new fish because I have enough of them!!

There were also a few really interesting new products people had at the show, including a SUPER quiet small air pump good for up to 15 gallons that suction cups to the side of the tank. It's about the size of one of those small round, flat heaters for fish bowls, though thicker. I bought one. I'll look up the details later and post them on here because I know a lot of people use sponge filters and also have trouble with loud air pumps. You couldn't even hear this one past about a foot away from it!


----------

